

More awesome from Vooza: Randimparency - dguaraglia
http://vooza.com/index.html#videos

======
vooza
More coming soon too! Sign up for the email list to get updates.

------
drharris
Loving these guys. The pivots were hilarious, and all too true.

~~~
dguaraglia
Each of their videos hits oh-so-close-for-comfort. It's hilarious.

